# Eggs



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya all,

Had EC this morning and got 11 eggs   I'm so happy considering the really slow start I had.

They gave me two botty bombs to stick up before I went in   one of them was like shoving up a scud missile!!!!

I feel ok just tired and a bit sore, but didn't feel a single thing during collection. I was well away with the fairies  

all being well if the eggs and swimmers aren't too shy at the lab bar tonight and become lovely embryos, then hopefully they'll be going back into their nest on Wednesday or Thursday.

Thanks for your good luck wishes and messages.

Love to you all

Vicki x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Well done again Hun, Thats fab news 

   for you Hun 

Lots of luck for ET too 

x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi my lovely Vicki

I know I said it in my text, but once again WELL DONE YOU!!  It's fantastic news!  I just know you're going to get lots of lovely little embies                

Glad the EC went ok hun - please let me know how the fertilisation goes when you hear, tomorrow or Wed!

Love and huge hugs
Tracy
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

fab news vicki im so pleased for u         luv gail


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]FANTASTIC NEWS [/fly]

Well doen Vicky hun,Great news about getting 11 eggies all that worrying eh? Lmao at the BIG botty bomb i went into that toilet and just stared at it and thought how the hell will i do that one, never mind both of them in the same place  suppose they do there trick.
Great news and wish u all the best for egg transfer be prepared to be dancing around like a fairy needing the loo seems to take for ever waiting for them to shout u through while bursting for the loo,i was dancing around in the cubicle mark darent speak to be cos i bit his head off i kept saying to him "pleaseeee stop talking i need the toilet" god knows what difference it wud of made lol,once u get in there vicky its fantastic to see ur little ones on telly and after transfer to sit and think what u have inside u!

Goodluck and hope u have a fab fertilization result and fab embryo`s on board

Take care
love kelly


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Vicki

WOOHOO!!!

Fantastic news on the eggies

sending lots of     to the  in the lurve lab tonight

Love Emxx


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

well done - thats great news. 

WTH are botty bombs and what are they for? Dont fancy that much if I ever get to EC!!

Emma xx


----------



## Dolphin01 (Jun 13, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS HUN.......... I am really pleased for you thats great......
Take care
Luv Ruth xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Well done hun! really pleased it went so well for you.

Keeping everything crossed for the next couple of days, update us as soon as you can.

xxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

emma73 said:


> well done - thats great news.
> 
> WTH are botty bombs and what are they for? Dont fancy that much if I ever get to EC!!
> 
> Emma xx


  at you Emma...botty bombs are another word for suppositories. At the clinic this morning they gave me an Antibiotic one and a painkiller. The antibiotic one was the scud missile one  and they both had to go up!!!


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

HI hun
Just wanted to say WELL DONE ON 11 EGGIES!!! Hopefully it'l be all good news to follow. Thinkin of ya
Alexia x


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

vicki good luck hope u get 100 percent fertilization and plenty of good embies luv gail xxxxx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Fantastic news Vicki

Hope you got even more fantastic news this morning from the lab!



Nic


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Huge well done Vicki thinking of you loads      

KELLY X


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

MrsRedcap said:


> At the clinic this morning they gave me an Antibiotic one and a painkiller. The antibiotic one was the scud missile one  and they both had to go up!!!


This may be a really  question but why an antibiotic one? and can't you just swallow it?  

x x x


----------

